# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [How-To] How To Get Gold OSRS 20M per day ?

## idtengq

Hello all, can u help me, how to get the osrs gold 20M perday ?
add me yahoo : idtengq
skype : idtengq

----------


## Biznez

I know a way

----------

